# Verb per a cadira de rodes



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ai que cansada que estic!

Mireu, estic amb una traducció d'un text de Beckett amb un protagonista que no hi veu i l'altre que va en cadira de rodes... Se suposa que el primer ha d'empènyer la cadira i jo no sé quin verb fer servir... Portar, empènyer... 

And if you care to *push me about* I shall try to describe the scenery, as we go along.

My try: 

*I si a tu no et sap greu portar-me / portar la cadira, intentaré descriure('t) el paisatge a mida que anem fent camí.*

Your ideas are more than welcome 

Gràcies.


----------



## brau

Jo faria servir *empènyer*, i sense fer menció de la cadira, com a l'original. És que dient "portar" em fa la impresió de què no es deixa clar que hi haurà algú a la cadira, encara que ja supose que el lector ho sap. No se, també és tard per a mi, i jo no tinc hipoteca però si un viatge a Alemanya dilluns que hi ha que preparar!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Brau. No sé per què, a mi empènyer no em fa el pes... A veure què en diuen els altres.

Gràcies de tota manera! Vagi bé per Deutschland


----------



## Dixie!

Doncs a mi l'opció de Brau no em desagrada. *Empènyer* sona bé. A mi *"portar-me" *em sona més a "portar en braços" tot i que se suposa que el lector ja sap que aquesta persona va amb cadira de rodes, no? 

*Portar la cadira* també sona bé.

Brau bon viatge! Els profes comencem a treballar demà.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Estic d'acord amb tot el que dieu, però tinc un dubte. TPS, aquesta obra de teatre és per ser llegida o per ser dita/interpretada? Ho tradueixes per a lectors o per a actors? Crec que per a lectors "empènyer", com diuen en Brau i la Dixie, és el més apropiat, però si és perquè els actors ho interpretin, jo em quedaria amb "portar" (Si no et fa res portar-me...). És el que he dit/sentit més a gent en cadira de rodes, sona natural i l'escena ho deixa clar.

Bon viatge als viatgers i bona feina als treballadors!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De fet, és per a uns subtítols. La representació es farà en la llengua original.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De fet, és per a uns subtítols. La representació es farà en la llengua original.



Llavors, em quedo amb el que diu la Betulina.


----------



## brau

Jo tambe, ja que la imatge ho deixaria clar. Empenyer en aquest cas es cert que quedaria fins i tot una miqueta forsat (perdoneu pero no conec el teclat). 

Gracies pels bons desitjos xiquetes, ara nomes fa falta entendre a la gent... qui em manava a mi vindre-me´n tot un anyet aci dalt...


----------



## Mei

Hola,

No pots dir "em podries donar un cop de mà amb la cadira?", suposo que s'enten que vol que l'empenyin. 

Just a thought. 

Mei


----------

